# Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 Modell 2009 Gr. S



## flotho (26. März 2011)

Hallo, 

habe bei Ebay mein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 aus dem Jahr 2009 in der Rahmengrösse S.

Falls jemand für einen Sofort Kauf Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerve-XC-..._Fahrräder&hash=item3366597839#ht_1225wt_1141


Danke!


----------



## flotho (31. März 2011)

Hallo nochmals mein Nerve XC 8.0 da es leider nicht verkauft wurde.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerve-XC-..._Fahrräder&hash=item33667bd765#ht_1228wt_1311


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (12. April 2011)

noch da?


----------

